# Buchcharaktere raten



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

1.
Name des Buches
2. (Optional) Teil des Buches
3. Aeussere merkmale, aber nicht zu detaliert (z.b Harry Potter: brille &#8730;, eine wasauchimmerdas war foermige Narbe an der stirn X)
4. Persoehnlichkeit, wichtige ereignisse usw


Also ich beginne:
Eragon: alle teile

Sehr jung, staerke Leaderfigur, unglaubliche selbstbeherrschunng/willenskraft, Mutter Unbekannt


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Juli 2009)

eragon vllt?^^

wenns richtig ich hab keine idee also FFA


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

falsch^^wusste gleich, dass das 1. antwort wird


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

> Leaderfigur


Kennst du das deutsche Wort für Leader nicht, oder möchtest du einfach super-cool sein? (Protip: Führungspersönlichkeit)

Mein Tip zum Topic:
Der 08/15 - Jugendfantasybuchprotagonist?


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

1. ich dachte das wort gibts auch im deutschen, werde aber in zukunft auch anfuehrer schreiben, aber wars der flame wert?

2. -.- Wenn du nichtmal das Buch kennst, was soll der comment? Nein es ist nicht der protagonist, hab ich schon oben gesagt. und eragon hat schon einen gewissen bekanntheitsgrad.


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Die Tochter von dem Schwatten der in Teil 1 am Ende stirbt.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2009)

Rischtisch, nasauada, um genau zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. Juli 2009)

Okei, dann mach ich mal weiter.

Er ist klein und pelzig. Er kann sprechen. Er ist feige. Er stammt von einer bizarren Welt, die Gegenstand einer großen Buchreihe ist.

EDIT: Weitere Tips - Die Welt befindet sich auf dem Rücken einer Schildkröte, die gesuchte Person ist schmutzig und heruntergekommen


----------



## Winipek (25. Juli 2009)

Terry Pratchet - aber welche Figur .... klein und pelzig ...hmm...

ot: Mein Liebling ist "Gevatter Tod"^^


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

Terry Pratchett stimmt schonmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gesuchte Person kommt bspw. in "Der fünfte Elefant" oder "Voll im Bilde" vor.


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juli 2009)

hmm der komisch hund wie auch immer er heist ? ^^


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

Gaspode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist!


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juli 2009)

edit sagt weiter unten ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Aeussere merkmale, aber nicht zu detaliert
4. Persoehnlichkeit, wichtige ereignisse usw

Ich glaube das *Hauptcharakter* Ein Benehmensmuster ist oder etwas mit aussehen zu tun hat^^


----------



## Pogolinus (25. Juli 2009)

tante edit sagt: die gesuchte person hat die bank von Ankh morpork wieder auf vorderman gebracht und "stirbt" zu begin des buches.


so besser ?^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

jop^^ 
ich weiss es trotzdem nicht, aber so ist es richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

Feucht von Lipwig

Die gesuchte Person hat eine Blitzförmige Narbe auf der Stirn.
(FFA)


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Harry Potter x_X

Der Gesuchte ist gleichnamig mit einem US-Politiker, und kommt im Buch "Eine Billion Dollar" von Andreas Eschbach vor.


----------



## Hubautz (27. Juli 2009)

McCaine?
Da stimmen aber die Vornamen nicht überein.


----------



## Azareus One (27. Juli 2009)

hab nie von Vornamen geredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist dran.


----------



## Hubautz (27. Juli 2009)

Meine Persönlichkeit ist ein Mann dessen einziges Ziel im Leben ist ein bestimmtes, ziemlich großes Tier zu erlegen, woran er letztlich scheitert.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Juli 2009)

Kapitän Ahab aus Mobby Dick.


falls richtig, wovon ich ausgehe:

eine maus, die sich in eine prinzessin verliebt und zur strafe in den keller des schlosses verbannt wird.


----------



## Hubautz (27. Juli 2009)

Despereaux


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Da keine Frage:
Wenn ich den buchtitel verrate, ist es aus, aber... 
Die Autorin:Cornelia Funke ( Herr der Diebe ist eines ihrer werke, und halt meines)

Meine Person hält ein ausgefallenes Haustier, mag Feuer und kann jounglieren.

Ganz einfach


----------



## Hubautz (1. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Da keine Frage:
> Wenn ich den buchtitel verrate, ist es aus, aber...
> Die Autorin:Cornelia Funke ( Herr der Diebe ist eines ihrer werke, und halt meines)
> 
> ...



Staubfinger aus Tintenherz

Falls richtig:

Meine Person ist ein Kleinkrimineller der sich auf Raub, Einbruch und Entführung spezialisiert hat. Im vorliegenden Fall entwendet er einen Haushaltsgegenstand einer älteren Dame. 
Zwei Hobbydetektive können ihn jedoch  mit Hilfe einer List, deren Gegenstand falsche kulinarische Informationen sind, zu guter Letzt übertölpeln und seiner gerechten Strafe zuführen.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Richtig


----------



## Grüner Schami (2. August 2009)

Buch: Die Stadt der Träumenden Bücher
Autor: Walter Moers

Meine Person, naja eher "Daseinsform", ist ein Hundling der in den Katakomben von Buchhaim einige der begehrtesten Bücher der Goldenen Liste ans Tageslicht brachte, und so der bekannteste und erfolgreicheste Bücherjäger von allen war.


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Öhm.. gibst nen Tipp?


----------

